
Ask HN: Best method of reducing finger fatigue from typing? - icdxpresso
I&#x27;m a 25 year old dude. I run and lift weights. My body is in good shape, but my fingers are getting worn down from 8+ hours of daily typing (coding, emails, chat, note taking, etc). Using a computer becomes more of a burden when I&#x27;m using the touchpad on a laptop.<p>I try stretch every finger individually but nothing seems to help. My fingers just feel exhausted and typing becomes unpleasant. Not sure if there&#x27;s something I can do to remedy this or if I need to seek medical attention.
======
noir_lord
I switched to one of these at home and work
:-[https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/natural-
ergonomic...](https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/natural-ergonomic-
keyboard-4000)

I also custom built my desks to be higher than normal, at 6 foot everything is
designed to be compatible with 5'6" and shorter people so I wanted something
where the height was neutral position for me sitting or standing
[http://imgur.com/a/H7fxb](http://imgur.com/a/H7fxb) .

Between the keyboard and the new desk all my issues clearer up in about 6
weeks and have stayed cleared up.

I hate typing on laptop keyboards tbh, the lack of travel, the fact they force
you into a hunched position and typing posture are all wrong.

------
fadzlan
I had something like this last time, and my wrist starts to get more and more
painful everyday.

Turns out that I was not typing on the keyboard, but was pounding on it. Later
when I change the nature of my keystroke to be more mild, it starts getting
better.

Not sure if this will be relevant to you, but its worth a try.

